# Keeping Erotica on your Kindle



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Young people who seek out pornography on the 'net like to cover their tracks -- deleting cookies and clearing out their browsing history. Do you do the same thing with erotica novels? Do you keep them or delete them from your Kindle library?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Shelagh said:


> Young people who seek out pornography on the 'net like to cover their tracks -- deleting cookies and clearing out their browsing history. Do you do the same thing with erotica novels? Do you keep them or delete them from your Kindle library?


Are you asking on my Kindle (the device) or on my Amazon account?
Yes I delete them off of the device. This is just so they don't take up space.
I do not delete them off of my account. 
Hubby knows I read it. My mom knows I read it. Out of my three grown children, one would laugh, one would read it and the other one would do an eye roll and go Mom.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

I meant on your Kindle device.


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

I keep them in a folder/collection called, "It's just research, I swear."


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I delete most of my books off my kindle after I've read them, except for a few writing-related books. I don't see the need to store it on the device when my account/the cloud has it. If I want to reread it, I send it back to my device.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I treat erotica the same as I treat any other genre books I own. I don't keep a lot of books on my kindle and I always delete off the kindle when I finished reading something. Doesn't matter if that is erotica or historical mystery. 

I read what I want and I don't care what people think about it.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

If I read erotica, which obviously I don't , I would delete it as my kids occasionally play Peppa Pig on my Kindle.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

WordSaladTongs said:


> I keep them in a folder/collection called, "It's just research, I swear."


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Lydniz said:


> If I read erotica, which obviously I don't , I would delete it as my kids occasionally play Peppa Pig on my Kindle.


This is my answer, too. Except my two-year-old steals my iPad not my Kindle, on account of how I don't have a Kindle.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I delete all read books off my kindle.


----------



## rebelblue (Feb 17, 2014)

I voted yes, but really there needs to be a third choice. Sometimes, lol. It rather depends on 1. How much I liked the book in question. 2. Whether there is something I want to learn from the book regarding how that particular story works. 3. Whether or not the book is borrowed from KU or not. and finally 4. Whether or not I expect my kids to be borrowing my 'kindle device' in the future. 

I have some erotica books that I've kept, others I've erased, others I've returned via KU to borrow something else. Not to worried about hubby or other adult family members finding out what I read. Really wouldn't care if the kids knew except they're too young for that sort of thing. Maybe when they are grown up I'd be willing to recommend good authors/books in their preferred 'adult' genre, but for now, I stick with what they don't know won't hurt em. (Never fail to recommend a good kids or YA book to the appropriate child though. We have surprisingly similar tastes in reading when it comes to what makes a good story.  )


----------



## GTC (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm rubbish at remembering to delete read books. My filth index is imaginitively titled "Other".


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I rarely read erotica, but when I do, I immediately delete it from my Kindle, but only because I've got school-aged children who love to read on my Kindle. Back when collections first came out when I had my K2, I took someone's suggestion and named my erotica collection 'Technical Manuals'. This backfired when my brother-in-law was browsing my Kindle and clicked that collection out of curiosity. :mortified:


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Mandy said:


> I rarely read erotica, but when I do, I immediately delete it from my Kindle, but only because I've got school-aged children who love to read on my Kindle. Back when collections first came out when I had my K2, I took someone's suggestion and named my erotica collection 'Technical Manuals'. This backfired when my brother-in-law was browsing my Kindle and clicked that collection out of curiosity. :mortified:


That is because they are training not technical manuals.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I delete all fiction books off of my Kindle into the cloud when I am done reading them.  In my 20 pages of titles yet to be read, there are probably half a dozen that are erotica.  I don't care if anyone else knows they are there and I wouldn't care if someone looked through my 2,500+ already read books in the cloud to figure out however many erotica books are in my "library".

My grandkids are only 1 and 5, but they already know how to get to "their" folder of books on Gma's Kindle.  As they get older, I will be more than happy to add them to the account if (when) they have their own Kindles.  If their parents want to censor what is available to them, they can open accounts for them and control what is available.  My reading was never censored as a child and I won't censor someone else, although I would discuss whether I thought it was appropriate for their age and understanding!

That was probably more information than you wanted. The answer to your question is yes, I delete them from my device when read, but not from my cloud library.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I got a good giggle last year when I gave a co-worker at school access to my account so she could read my books on her iPad while we were on break, and she showed me one title that appeared as she was browsing my covers - 'Sl*ty Asian Babes'. I had somehow downloaded that title during my early Kindle days when I downloaded any and every free book, lol.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Well... IF I read erotica, which I'm not saying either way... But IF I did, I wouldn't delete it off my kindle.

I do however, hide my kindle every night before I go to sleep


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Delete when I finish reading, like everything else.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Do kindles have a cloud button? On my ipad app, it's one click to switch from the books in the device, to those on the cloud, meaning deleting them is pretty pointless! 

I haven't downloaded any for just this reason. I download books for my daughter on the same account, and it's easy enough to switch between device and cloud without even realising you're doing it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The eInk kindle default is to show 'device' items. So you can't really get to cloud items without changing it on purpose.

You can also enable parental controls which will lock others out of places you don't want them, as I understand it. 

I download/read very little erotica any more, but I don't keep them if I do. Never did, even when it was paper books. I'm not a big re-reader anyway, and I regard that particular genre as complete fluff so wouldn't ever. Hence: no need to keep it around taking up space on shelves or in a cloud either one.  So the few kindle titles I've gotten are long gone even from the cloud. 

In general, though, if I like the book well enough, I keep it, even if I move it off my device. If I think it's just bad, or can't even finish it, I'll probably delete it from my cloud at some point. . . . I do a clean out every few months.


----------



## CRL (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd keep it if they published it.

But what they call 'Erotica' barely qualifies....


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

CRL said:


> I'd keep it if they published it.
> 
> But what they call 'Erotica' barely qualifies....


There are a few good ones out there.


----------

